# archos et clié

## pikapika

alors le truc bete c que j'arrive pas a trouver comment faire monter mon archos !

dans le /var/log/messages j'ai ca :

May 19 02:00:56 www kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:07.3-2, assigned address 3

May 19 02:00:56 www kernel: usb.c: USB device 3 (vend/prod 0x5ab/0x31) is not claimed by any active driver.

alors que g le mass storage support dans le kernel (en dur)

et pour le clié, je n'ai ni dev/pilot, ni de dev/ttyusb0 ou 1 !

alors si vous avez des idées  :Smile: 

merci

----------

## deurk

pour le clié il faut que tu compiles ton noyau avec usb serial adaptater, visor machin, que tu aies l'usb d'activé en kernel et que tu aies également tout ce qui touche au plug'n'play...

Pour tes tests, mets toi en root, les users ont pas forcemment les bon droits...

et pour tes périph, regarde plutot dans /proc/bus/usb/... c'est là qu'ils apparaissent...

Bon courage  :Smile: 

----------

## pikapika

hello ! merci pour la réponse !

côté visor, et usb activé, c bon ! dans les messages il apprait bien et est affecté à /dev/ttyusb0, mais qui n'existe pas !

----------

## deurk

Hmmm...

Voici le détail de ma config de kernel concernant l'USB (tout le reste est désactivé):

```

# USB support

CONFIG_USB=m

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m

```

Avec ca tu devrais avoir un /proc/bus/usb...

Sinon tu as aussi la commande usbview qui te permet de voir quand tu plugges tes trucs si le kernel les voit...

Et puis pour info, voici un extrait de lsmod chez moi:

```

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P  

usbserial              18108   0  (unused)

uhci                   27344   0  (unused)

usbcore                70208   1  [usbserial uhci]

```

 :Wink: 

----------

## pikapika

usbview les voit bien, mais je ne sais vraiment pas comment les faire monter !

----------

## Koon

Pour l'Archos (en tout cas le JukeBox Multimedia que j'ai) :

J'ai compilé mon kernel avec :

```
CONFIG_USB=m

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y
```

C'est le ISD200 qu'il ne faut pas oublier...

Ensuite tu branches l'archos, et puis tu fais :

```
mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/archos
```

Et hop

-K

----------

## pikapika

je sais pas si g l'isd200 !

je regarderais ca se soir !

merci à vous

----------

## pikapika

g recompilé le noyau avec l'isd200, et l'archos monte bien en sdd1 !

merci à vous

me reste plus que le clié  :Smile: 

----------

## deurk

comment le testes-tu??

----------

## pikapika

pour le clie, j'utilise jpilot, et je teste toutes les configs possibles : /dev/ttyUSB0 et 1 et /dev/tts/0 et 1 mais à chauq efois j'obtiens ça : 

pi_bind illegal seek

check your serial port and settings

exiting with status -10

(ps merci beaucoup pour ton aide  :Smile:  )

edit : en plus je viens de voir que ca me mets pi-bind :permission denied dans le terminal, je v ptet tenter en root !

----------

## deurk

 *deurk wrote:*   

> Pour tes tests, mets toi en root, les users ont pas forcemment les bon droits...

 

Je l'avais précisé dès le départ...  :Wink: 

(Je sais que c'est une cause fréquente d'erreur si tu ne testes pas avec le user... Tu te dis ca marche pas alors que ce n'est qu'un problème de droits!)

----------

## pikapika

effectivement  :Smile: 

ca m'apprendra à ne pas tout lire en détails !

donc ca marche en root avec /dev/usb/tts/0, mais j'aurais aimé le faire marcher en user moi !

----------

## deurk

 *pikapika wrote:*   

> ca marche en root avec /dev/usb/tts/0, mais j'aurais aimé le faire marcher en user moi !

 

Il te suffit de changer les droits lorsque tu appuies sur ton bouton hotsync (tu as quelques secondes pendant que les liens sont là...)

----------

## pikapika

effectivement !

g fait ca au galop et ca marche !

merci encore !

----------

## deurk

 :Cool: 

Je t'en prie!

Entre n00bs  :Wink: 

----------

## crevette

je n'uy connais rien en Hotsync et tout ca maisj epense que les droit de ce  periph peuvent etre gerer par devfs.

Il suffit de creer un group hotsync ou autre lui donner les droits sur les node dans /dev et ajouter ton user au groupe hotsync.

----------

## deurk

Certes... Mais ce sont des liens dans /proc/bus/usb qui se créent que quand le périph est up... (ce que ne dure que quelques secondes, pendant le processus de Hotsync - update entre PC et Palm)

Y'a t'il moyen de setter les droits dans le fichier de conf de devs?

----------

## arlequin

Ben vi... y a un fichier devfs.conf.

Tu y trouveras des lignes du genre:

```
REGISTER        machin/.*     PERMISSIONS root.un_groupe 660

REGISTER        truc/.*       PERMISSIONS root.un_groupe660

```

Il te suffit de changer soir le groupe (ici, un_groupe), soit la permission (ici, 660).

Voilà   :Wink: 

----------

## deurk

J'vais fouiller ca alors  :Smile: 

Sinon a chaque reboot les droits partent (forcemment!)

----------

## arlequin

Vu que les 'block device' sont recréés à chaque reboot...

Tiens, y a peut-être déjà un groupe de prévu pour les machins usb (j'ai pas ma gentoo sous la mains). Dans ca cas, et pour tout faire proprement, il te suffirait d'ajouter ton user au bon groupe   :Surprised: 

----------

## deurk

Y'a un groupe usb mais /proc/bus/usb ne sont pas affectés au groupe...

----------

## arlequin

Heu ??

Sont affectés à quel groupe ?

----------

